# Samplitude (Aufnahme durch Aux-Eingang)



## Fabian Frank (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Liebe Leutz,

hab ein kleines Problem. 

Und zwar nehm ich seit neuestem mit Samplitude auf, bzw. will aufnehmen *g*
Jedoch ist das nicht so einfach, da ich über Samplitude nicht an den Eingang komme, den ich brauche, da ich eben Stereo aufnehmen will.

Im Anhang ist ein Foto, wo ihr seht was ich meine. 
Ich will eben nicht über den normalen Eingang (im Bild als "Falsch" gekennzeichnet) sondern über den Aux-Eingang (im Bild als "richtig" gekennzeichnet) rein, da ich dann über Samplitude eben auch Stereo mischen könnte.

Da ich jedoch nur an den normalen rannkomme, wär ich euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir einer von euch erklären könnte, wie ich auf den AUX umstelle.

Thank You,

Greetz,

Fabi


----------



## zyro (10. Januar 2007)

Bei Smaplitude kannst du jeden Aufnahme-Kanal einer Spur einzeln auswählen, demnach solltest du mal alles ausprobieren, was in der Liste eingetragen ist. Anonsten Schau ml in den Windows einstellungen nach, ob der Eingang auch An und Laut genug ist.


----------

